# paper bags or jars?



## shuggy4105 (Sep 27, 2007)

i`m finished with the drying phase and i have just removed my buds from a sealed plastic bag this morning after 24hrs, to re-disribute the moisture evenly throughout the colas.
now i`m moving onto the cure and would like to know ppl`s personal methods which have shown great results in the past 
i don`t want to water cure, or anything which will exceed a 2-3 week process. 
thanx to all


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2007)

*All we do Shuggy is put them into jars leaving some room at the top maybe 2 inches. Open the jar up once a day  for about 15 minutes and give it a slight shake to move the buds around. Seal it back up and repeat until cured.  *


----------



## Sophiesdad (Sep 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *All we do Shuggy is put them into jars leaving some room at the top maybe 2 inches. Open the jar up once a day for about 15 minutes and give it a slight shake to move the buds around. Seal it back up and repeat until cured.  *


That's the same thing everyone I know uses, but like Grunt said, make sure to open the jars and air the buds out,.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i`m finished with the drying phase and i have just removed my buds from a sealed plastic bag this morning after 24hrs, to re-disribute the moisture evenly throughout the colas.


 
I'm not sure I'm reading this right, man. It sounds like you dried your plants in a sealed plastic bag...

How did you dry them and how long?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 28, 2007)

Stoney I think he meant he dried them then put them into plastic bags to redistribute moisture.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Stoney I think he meant he dried them then put them into plastic bags to redistribute moisture.


 
I guess I'm missing something. He said after taking them out of the plastic bag, he was going to start curing them. When they're put into the plastic bag to redistribute the moisture, that *is* the curing process.

Each time the bag or jar is opened, it lets off some of the moisture that is evenly distributed and after a few weeks of that, the curing in this manner will start lessening the amount of over-all moisture content in a controled manner.

That pretty much sums up the curing process.


----------



## Sophiesdad (Sep 28, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I guess I'm missing something. He said after taking them out of the plastic bag, he was going to start curing them. When they're put into the plastic bag to redistribute the moisture, that *is* the curing process.


 
I personally don't consider the curing process started until the bud is dried and it's in the jars. 100 different growers would have 100 different opinions, I guess......


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2007)

Sophiesdad said:
			
		

> I personally don't consider the curing process started until the bud is dried and it's in the jars. 100 different growers would have 100 different opinions, I guess......


 
I don't use jars. I use gallon baggies. That's why I was curious. With jars, plastic bags, whatever, the process is identical. The entire point is to very slowly, very evenly, dehydrate the weed.

If the OP dried the weed and then put it into a plastic bag, he's already started the curing process. I was only curious why he would use plastic bags and then jars.


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 28, 2007)

i thought that if you use plastic it gives off a funny taste to the bud,or is that not so?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 28, 2007)

it`s just a method i was taught by a friend. plastic bag for a FULL 24hrs, then onto jars opening once a day.i think the jars are easier for monitoring the progress and storage, other than the plastic bag.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> it`s just a method i was taught by a friend. plastic bag for a FULL 24hrs, then onto jars opening once a day.i think the jars are easier for monitoring the progress and storage, other than the plastic bag.


 
So you hang your weed first, then put it into plastic bags for 24 hours and then into jars?

Interesting.

I've heard of hundreds of variations of curing. I was only interested in why you would use the plastic bag first...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 28, 2007)

Plastic bags breathe, jars don't. Curing in baggies can further prevent mold. Maybe this is why he does it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 28, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> i thought that if you use plastic it gives off a funny taste to the bud,or is that not so?


 
I've been doing it for years. I've never had anyone mention any taste or smell changes. I've sure not noticed any.


----------

